# Beware of this seller on Pigeons4sale



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

This was the exact picture and pigeon that i was looking at last week on I Pigeon.
The guy bought it at $100.00.. That was what it ended at. 
Now he is selling it on pigeon 4sale with a buy it now for $250.00 and he says that he is having a total sell out or it would never leave the loft.. Dude hasn't even had it for a week!!! The guys seller name is Jhawk.. So beware of Jhawk ..

http://http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Auc&item=1324693463


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

R-Tune said:


> This was the exact picture and pigeon that i was looking at last week on I Pigeon.
> The guy bought it at $100.00.. That was what it ended at.
> Now he is selling it on pigeon 4sale with a buy it now for $250.00 and he says that he is having a total sell out or it would never leave the loft.. Dude hasn't even had it for a week!!! The guys seller name is Jhawk.. So beware of Jhawk ..
> 
> http://http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Auc&item=1324693463


Let me clue you in on this site. Buyer beware!!! Jhawk could just be the id for *"BUCK"!*!!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If it's A J Hawk then you should be aware he is indeed a crook. He's ripped a lot of people off on other gamebird/gamefowl auctions. Last account I had of him he was located somewhere in CA.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, that website is garbage. Whoever is running it is definitely tied to that crook Buck. As for that bird/lot, thanks for letting everyone know. It's always a red flag when something fishy like that happens. Loft sellout after one week?  Sure.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Attention All Members!
Anyone who files a claim with Paypal will No Longer be Allowed to use Paypal as their 
method of payment or may lose their membership and right to us the auction site completely 
depending on your standing with the site (No Exceptions). If there is a problem then there is 
No Reason why we cant work it out together between the seller and buyer.


The above info is on the pigeons4sale home page! Can you believe he is actually bold enough to tell you not to file a claim with Paypal? That is the biggest red flag on his site, let alone, there is no way to contact him by email or by phone!!!!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That sucks canal water


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Try this number if you have problems with the Pigeons4Sale site:
Mary Bajer 732-422-8589
I won't post anymore birds there as I have had numerous problems with them. Their attitude sucks! I hope their website gets closed down.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

akbird said:


> Try this number if you have problems with the Pigeons4Sale site:
> Mary Bajer 732-422-8589
> I won't post anymore birds there as I have had numerous problems with them. Their attitude sucks! I hope their website gets closed down.


If you look at the seller column on the left, you will notice that there are hardly any birds for sale. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of those names are fabricated, and the ones that are known, have no idea that he is using their loft name on his site.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like Slobberknockers site


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Though I get what you are saying re their "warning" about filing a claim with paypal, the warning is true. Paypal is great- up until there is a problem, then it is a journey to hell until you get it all straightened out. I took a 3 year vacation from paypal after they jerked me around on a dispute. But then I had to go back cuz they are the only game in town on some sites.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I've only had to contact PayPal a few times and file a claim but each time they handled it quickly and to my satisfaction. I guess no system is perfect and there will always be problems sometimes. It makes me wonder when a site cautions you not to file a claim with PayPal when the site's own lack of customer service is abundantly apparent! If you use PayPal and have a problem with the transaction, you have the right to file a claim.
I think the Pigeons4Sale site is getting just like Eggbid was towards the end. Just try to get a response to your inquiries/complaints. I'll say it again---I hope they either clean up their act or go out of business.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

akbird said:


> Try this number if you have problems with the Pigeons4Sale site:
> Mary Bajer 732-422-8589
> I won't post anymore birds there as I have had numerous problems with them. Their attitude sucks! I hope their website gets closed down.


Will this person help out if you've been cheated by Buck?


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

She is the one that runs the site. Whether she will help you or not is another question. In my latest dealings with her, she has been rude and not helpful at all. She takes no responsibility for the poor service. She told me that she doesn't read any email for the site until Sunday night, that she is "too busy" otherwise to be bothered. I will not support that site any longer. Her latest thing is she wanted me to furnish tracking numbers for 2 shipments I made back in Sept.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

akbird said:


> Try this number if you have problems with the Pigeons4Sale site:
> Mary Bajer 732-422-8589
> I won't post anymore birds there as I have had numerous problems with them. Their attitude sucks! I hope their website gets closed down.


Either she is Buck or she wakes up next to him. Stay away from that site and you wont get ripped off. I'll never get my money back but, they will never get any more.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Either she is Buck or she wakes up next to him. Stay away from that site and you wont get ripped off. I'll never get my money back but, they will never get any more.
> Dave


LMAO Dave, that is the best one I have read on here for a while!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> LMAO Dave, that is the best one I have read on here for a while!!!


thanks don


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought two birds from that site,,,,will never use it again, i got them nut I had to argue, and the would not let me contact the buyer for questions


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a few people on that site that sell good birds,pigeons 4sale are control freaks. So you have to go to the AU find out where the band number of the bird came from and contact the seller and bypass the site. If the seller belongs to a club get your AU year book and call other people in the club and see what they think of them. Better yet there are people here at PT that have the best birds money can buy. The thing I like most is that you can trust the people here.
Dave


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

its a funny thing where i m at i ve never paid alot for good birds and i would help the next person get good birds too for me, the birds are important and really what does a guy do once you ve got 100 of them? eat them , cull them or gift them. i read all the sites and it worries me that so many get taken in by it all. ya i ve paid few dollars here and there but i want to know who i deal with. ask the important questions find out who and if the birds are known in the books first? thats where i look when i want to buy but first , talk to guys in your club. chances are the right call will get you birds and more birds than you need. it has bin said more than once the best homer is the one no one wanted.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I've had several Xmas and NY emails from that site, did not see but a few birds listed (contrary to what the email said).

" There are many end of the year sells going on right now with some super nice stock birds for your breeding program. 

Please take the time to check out the auction site for some great deals. There are some super nice Bill Martin of Heritage Loft Van Loons for sale under HighLowLoft Loft of NJ Category and if you know anything about Heritage Loft then you know he has some of the best Van Loons in the country. 

Thank you again for all your support. Thank you and please tell a friend about us! Sincerely, Pigeons4Sale.com"


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Highlow Lofts has excellent race results in the Central Jersey Combine (CJC)...200 lofts,and 2500+ birds in many races...Go on their site and look them up....Alamo


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i still believe a person should look into who he is buying from, i ve had really good luck taking my time and finding out a little back ground info. first, even 5 minutes. i look on pigeons4sale.com the info on the birds is out there, band numbers, breeders and race/show results.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree a person should look into who he is buying from. You can't ask questions of the seller anymore on that site. Really puts a damper on getting accurate info.


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Like I said I bought two birds off the site, and although they weren't junk birds, they weren't pedigreed birds either, but I. Couldn't ask any questions, and in the pigeon game, there are always questions,,,,I asked the site owner why I couldn't ask a question, they said because people were selling outside the auction so they took the option out,,,,,,,stick with pigeon auction.com or go direct to your ideal breeder

Just remember that a diresct son or daughter of a foundation bird goes for $4k @ the big breeders


----------



## JOEYRACER (Apr 4, 2008)

*Is Buck from Mojave lofts ? I hope the bird I bought from him had a real pedigree!!*

Is this guy a full blown scammer? I'm getting sick of these low life ****s robbing us!!! Does Buck give a ****?


----------



## JOEYRACER (Apr 4, 2008)

Pigeons4sale is a joke!!! Everyone selling on there is leaving the sport for the past 5 years!!!


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm one of their Victim... Will soon report to authority.

I have sold 6-pigeons, and almost 2-months and still no payment...


----------



## JOEYRACER (Apr 4, 2008)

*Did you send the birds???*

I'm hoping you didn't send the birds before you got paid for them..


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Buck and Mary Bajer are partners.Mary Bajer owns Hi-Low Lofts and flies in the CJC.She's listed on the attached link and is also listed on some IF awards on their site.

http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=402264098&targetid=profile


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Mary's email address has changed. This is the new one. Email her and tell her you haven't been paid.
[email protected]


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The best thing that can be done is what is we are doing....letting people know about this site!!!


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, the buyers has the birds already. I ship the birds right after they email me "OK TO SHIP" message.

I've deleted my other 10 birds for sale on their site. 

And leave this one:

http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=SaleOut&item=1358028863

so people can see.


I'll try to send email to Mary. Thanks.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

NayNay said:


> Though I get what you are saying re their "warning" about filing a claim with paypal, the warning is true. Paypal is great- up until there is a problem, then it is a journey to hell until you get it all straightened out. I took a 3 year vacation from paypal after they jerked me around on a dispute. But then I had to go back cuz they are the only game in town on some sites.


I have used paypal many times and they are great. Only once did I have a problem with an item i purchased never being sent to me. Paypal refunded my money and deleted the seller before it was all done.... I.E. only took them three days before my money was returned... They have a process to follow and I found even thou the seller was as corrupt as could be they took care of the situation and him toot sweat..... Seems to me if there were very many claims from different purchasers who have used Pigeons for sale..... Pay pal would ban them altogether and no one purchasing an item from this web site would be able to do it through pay pal. So far as Pigeons for sale threatening to ban someone for filing a claim...... well its empty threats when you can go to numerous websites that buy and sell birds, Simply put you dont have to deal with them or anything bought or sold from their website.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

lawman said:


> I have used paypal many times and they are great. Only once did I have a problem with an item i purchased never being sent to me. Paypal refunded my money and deleted the seller before it was all done.... I.E. only took them three days before my money was returned... They have a process to follow and I found even thou the seller was as corrupt as could be they took care of the situation and him toot sweat..... Seems to me if there were very many claims from different purchasers who have used Pigeons for sale..... Pay pal would ban them altogether and no one purchasing an item from this web site would be able to do it through pay pal. So far as Pigeons for sale threatening to ban someone for filing a claim...... well its empty threats when you can go to numerous websites that buy and sell birds, Simply put you dont have to deal with them or anything bought or sold from their website.


I also wanted to add that while I do not know if Buck from Mojave Lofts is associated with the Pigeons for Sale site or not. I do (in some cases personaly) know several people that buy and sell their pigeons on this site. I have personaly bought pigeons several times from this site and never encountered the problems some seem to have encountered. I would say again that if you are dis-satisified with the website do not use it..... With this said I must admit that the last birds I bought on this site were several years ago and who knows who is truely running the site at this time. It's too bad because in the past it was probibly the best site to use. But like all things time changes the way things are done.  As with some other pigeon sales websites that were once very popular if things do not turn around this site will eventuall have no one using it.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for giving this info. I will now know what to look for and what to watch out for.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Highlow Lofts has excellent race results in the Central Jersey Combine (CJC)...200 lofts,and 2500+ birds in many races...Go on their site and look them up....Alamo


Why is she allowed to fly in the CJC if she has questionable involvement with this bogus website that seems to have a track record of ripping off people?

I would start by calling the President of the CJC - if this is indeed the case!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

irishsyndicate said:


> Why is she allowed to fly in the CJC if she has questionable involvement with this bogus website that seems to have a track record of ripping off people?
> 
> I would start by calling the President of the CJC - if this is indeed the case!


She is an officer of the CJC she's the Race Secretary and Recording Secretary

Here's the link to the list of CJC officers.

http://www.cjccombine.com/officers/


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

akbird said:


> Mary's email address has changed. This is the new one. Email her and tell her you haven't been paid.
> [email protected]


I finally got their attention when I placed my claim on one of the pigeon I've posted for sale. Of course, they've deleted my posting, and even the messages of the other seller to me on that site that have not been paid yet.

I am attaching the messages from Pigeons4sale.com, the very first response I have received from them since I've posted my claim on their site:

*1st message:*

Alexander,

I dont mean to sound stupid, but what do we still owe you for? I checked your file and it shows paid? If we still owe you for something please let me know, I will need the item number with who the buyer was and how much it sold for. If you can get that to me today I can get you taken care of right away.

I apologize if we made a mistake,
Jim


*My Response:*

Jim,

I don't mean to sound stupid as well posting my claim in your site. I finally got your attention, I've been sending emails to this address about a dozen times and I don't get a single response. There's something wrong with your system or filings because I never received any payments of the 6-birds I have sold:
If it shows in your file that I have been paid, can you give me a proof? I will not claim if I have been paid... I am an honest person.

You also made a mistake on my previous item that was sold, and you send the payment to other seller ( I still got your email apologizing).


==============================================

*2nd message:*

I am not made at you for posting, I have not gotten any other emails back from you since the last time I asked you what we owed you for. I see your sending emails to a no good address ([email protected]). If that is where your sending it then that is why we are not receiving it. That email is no longer any good and has been down since 11/12. Let me know what I owe you for and we can get this taken care of for you. I don't know what happened but we will get it fixed.

Jim


*My Response:*

It is impossible that you are not receiving my emails, because I send all my emails to this address and also just replying to your emails "OK TO SHIP" message. The email that I have Cc yesterday ([email protected]) is from other fancier who is trying to help resolve my issue with you guys. I never send any message to [email protected] as a primary recipient (I just got that email yesterday).

==============================================


*3rd Message:*


Really? Nothing is impossible, For your information so you got it straight from the source, We had an issue with our email account, Anyone who sent us more than 4 emails back to back the old system would block them from our email server so we would not get anymore emails from that address because the system thought it was spam. So because of that we had to upgrade our email service program to a new one. You are not the only onw who we didnt receive their email. It was an issue that we found out about and fixed it just as soon as we learned about it. We are getting your email now and should not have anymore issues receiving anymore in the future. Npw, for your payment, You want us to send you a check or do you have a Paypal account set up where we can send your payment too?

Jim


==============================================

I have attached those messages for you guys to see what is going on.

He can't ignore me anymore.....
I just hope I'll get my money soon.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

alexis007 said:


> I finally got their attention when I placed my claim on one of the pigeon I've posted for sale. Of course, they've deleted my posting, and even the messages of the other seller to me on that site that have not been paid yet.
> 
> I am attaching the messages from Pigeons4sale.com, the very first response I have received from them since I've posted my claim on their site:
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed..... makes me wonder if it was your e-mails or the posts on this site that got their attention?  Hummmmmm


----------



## splash (Mar 17, 2011)

I sent mojave $1500.00 many years back and got screwed , Plus i sent him futurity bands so that was more insult to injury. The end result is your out the money ! They have been doing this for a long time it happened to me almost 10 years ago ! People like that give the sport a bad name !!


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

lawman said:


> Interesting indeed..... makes me wonder if it was your e-mails or the posts on this site that got their attention?  Hummmmmm


It is not my emails that got their attention (pigeons4sale.com)... They kept ignoring my emails. It is the message I've posted on their website. Because after I have posted my claim, they deleted my posting and been receiving email from him. 



Well, I wish they can see the posts on this site...


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

i always had serious doubt on that site...now its clear


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

alexis007,sorry about you and the other PT members getting scamed on that site. I wish those people had more respect for the people getting scamed and having trouble on their site.Did you ever get paid? Well,while we are on this subject(getting scamed),I thought I would bring this up. Swiftman here on PT tried doing bussiness with me but ended very poorly. All I will say is I ended up wasting 6 hours of my day and lost about $85 in gas. If anyone is interested in more info about what happened,feel free to PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

lawman said:


> I also wanted to add that while I do not know if Buck from Mojave Lofts is associated with the Pigeons for Sale site or not. I do (in some cases personaly) know several people that buy and sell their pigeons on this site. I have personaly bought pigeons several times from this site and never encountered the problems some seem to have encountered. I would say again that if you are dis-satisified with the website do not use it..... With this said I must admit that the last birds I bought on this site were several years ago and who knows who is truely running the site at this time. It's too bad because in the past it was probibly the best site to use. But like all things time changes the way things are done.  As with some other pigeon sales websites that were once very popular if things do not turn around this site will eventuall have no one using it.


Aren't you a LAW Man? What they do there is not only "dis-satisfy" customers, it's criminal intent. Look up the feedback on "mudd". No negative remarks because they have ALL been taken down. Look up HighLow Lofts. She bids on birds for "friends" and she is owner/operator or is in an administrative position. Crooks.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Xueoo said:


> Aren't you a LAW Man? What they do there is not only "dis-satisfy" customers, it's criminal intent. Look up the feedback on "mudd". No negative remarks because they have ALL been taken down. Look up HighLow Lofts. She bids on birds for "friends" and she is owner/operator or is in an administrative position. Crooks.


Short answer yes and if anyone within my juridiction was to purchase a bird(s) and get ripped off I would be able to help. However since he apparently lives in San Bernardino county (Victorville Area) the sheriffs office would be who you need to contact at 760-245-4211. 

The Sheriffs Department will need to start the paper trail regarding internet fraud, evenutually they may hand everything over to the FBI. But nothing will get done unless the sheriffs department finds there is evidence of fraud taking place. In some cases the Sheriffs Department may say to take your documentation to your home policing agency and make a report, This report would then be forwarded to the SBSO for further investigation in the Victorville California Area. 

NOW DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER HERE! As I explain what will need to take place. 

Basically the initial investigator (Sheriff's Deputy) will have to determine if its just a case of someone being disgruntled or if actual fraud is taking place? Being able to provide documentation in the form of internet sales page and cancelled checks, money orders, or paypal transfers is extremily important. Without this documentation you have no proof that anything ever took place!

Then the case will be turned over to a Detective for further investigation and ultimately ether handed over to the District Attorney's office for filing of criminal charges or forwarded to the FBI. Undestand if its turned over to the FBI (which it could be for all cases involving transfers of funds from outside California) and I love my brothers in the FBI but they don't do anything involving documentation of their cases fast.So have patience! 

So there you have it in a nut shell on what steps to take, Anyone having more direct questions just instant message me and I'll try to help out.


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pouter Guy said:


> alexis007,sorry about you and the other PT members getting scamed on that site. I wish those people had more respect for the people getting scamed and having trouble on their site.Did you ever get paid?
> 
> Thanks



I purchased 6 pigeons on that site without any issue. I think the payment issue is on the seller side. Ever since I've started selling on that site, I never get an instant payment. I always have to wait 2-3 weeks, and also you have to remind them and beg for my money. 

This time is the worst one, almost 2-months with out payment for 6-birds I've sold.

Anyway, I got more birds to sell and will not use that site ever again.



*U P D A T E:*

I received an email from Mary and was told that the check is on its way.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have never had any problem with Mary B....I needed certain "Seeds" for my birds a few times....I e-mailed her,and she SENT the feed to me,and the feed was here at my home,with a note telling me how much I owed her...Which ofcourse I sent a check...
Buying a pigeon was NO problem either...I don`t know if the problem is maybe "Scum" pigeon sellers,or "Buyers" who don`t like the pigeon they got....I don`t fit in this buyer group at all...I received VG pigeons !! I have always said,buyer beware when buying ANYTHING on line...Including E-bay and ALL the other sites....I bought a carpet swifter sweeper for my wife...It has been the worst one she has ever had...Name brand and all...But I learned to BUY an item like that LOCAL,and pay a few $$ more,and I can bring it back and shove it you know where to the seller,if it stinks.....

Back to buying birds...Buy from guys/girls on this site...OR.....Only buy YB`s that have flown well in One Loft Races,or Convention Races,against big time competition...Then you can get a pigeon that might breed you lots of excellent pigeons for many years....Alamo


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I have not bought a pigeon from that site. I was once interested in a listing and made an effort to get registered. The response to my effort to register was very unprofessional. I have not registered and advised them that I would be using i-pigeon and pigeon auction.com for any future business. I did get a response to that in a much more prompt fashion.
My recommendation is to do your business with pigeon auction.com, i-pigeon or the new site that has replaced slobberknockers.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

thank for the info i need it as well


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

R-Tune said:


> This was the exact picture and pigeon that i was looking at last week on I Pigeon.
> The guy bought it at $100.00.. That was what it ended at.
> Now he is selling it on pigeon 4sale with a buy it now for $250.00 and he says that he is having a total sell out or it would never leave the loft.. Dude hasn't even had it for a week!!! The guys seller name is Jhawk.. So beware of Jhawk ..
> 
> http://http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Auc&item=1324693463


So a petshop can do it but he becomes a scammer, Did he say in the advert it was his bird? Stating he is having a sell out is not neccesarily lying.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The guys name says it all......*JHAWK* !!! Isn`t that a bird who prays on Pigeons and other small birds & Bird Owners ????.....Alamo


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> So a petshop can do it but he becomes a scammer, Did he say in the advert it was his bird? Stating he is having a sell out is not neccesarily lying.


when u buy something it becomes ur property so yes that is his bird now..He owns it cause he paid for it.. 
When u say ur are having a sellout ..its the same thing as selling my pigeons and retiring.. getting rid of my pigeons.. so in reality when u are having a total sellout which u are getting rid of all ur pigeons or else it would never leave the loft then y buy more birds to sell within less then a week plus more then what u paid for it... Sorry to say but to me that is a con artist and a lair... but feel free to buy his pigeons.....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL, I don't really buy pigeons these days, And if I did it would be from NZ as we cannot import birds.

Its dishonest, But to call him a con artist. Bit extreme IMO


----------



## alexis007 (Jul 5, 2011)

*U P D A T E:*

I finally got the payment from pigeons4sale.com. And it was Mary's personal check...


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Alamo said:


> The guys name says it all......*JHAWK* !!! Isn`t that a bird who prays on Pigeons and other small birds & Bird Owners ????.....Alamo


Well, I can tell you that a *JAYHAWK* is a fictious animal that is the mascot of a college here in Kansas... It is said to be the combination of a blue jay and a sparrow hawk... And now a Jayhawker is a nickname for a native born Kansan. 

Here is a picture of a Jayhawk.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

akbird said:


> Try this number if you have problems with the Pigeons4Sale site:
> Mary Bajer 732-422-8589
> I won't post anymore birds there as I have had numerous problems with them. Their attitude sucks! I hope their website gets closed down.


99999999999999999999999999


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

alexis007 said:


> *U P D A T E:*
> 
> I finally got the payment from pigeons4sale.com. And it was Mary's personal check...


Congrats im still waiting for a response from numerous e-mails and calls.

DAMN it!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I posted above that you should buy birds from good people here,OR buy birds that have flown well in One Loft Races and Convention Races....I was asked why !!

BECAUSE >>> Do you see how much it COSTS to send pigeons to these races ???
Would you beleive someone would send DOGS,at such high entry prices,to be flying against some of the best lofts in the USA ?? If your answer is NO,then you should PURCHASE these YB`s,that have flown well,and take a chance that they will reproduce like of themselves...You might just get yourself a super breeder for many years....Alamo


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

*This Is Jhawk*



R-Tune said:


> This was the exact picture and pigeon that i was looking at last week on I Pigeon.
> The guy bought it at $100.00.. That was what it ended at.
> Now he is selling it on pigeon 4sale with a buy it now for $250.00 and he says that he is having a total sell out or it would never leave the loft.. Dude hasn't even had it for a week!!! The guys seller name is Jhawk.. So beware of Jhawk ..
> 
> http://http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Auc&item=1324693463


I have never bought a bird from I-pigeon and tried to sell it on pigeons4sale using the same picture. Further more the lot you have listed 1324693463 does not exist. If you can show where I did this I will kiss your A?? and give you a week to draw a crowd. Check out Jhawk feedback 18 for 18 positives on pigeons4sale I quit pigeons4sale as I got tired of begging for my money.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

Alamo said:


> The guys name says it all......*JHAWK* !!! Isn`t that a bird who prays on Pigeons and other small birds & Bird Owners ????.....Alamo


For references call Steve at CBS or Randy at World of Wings & www.pigeonauctions.com and ask them about Jhawk


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

V-John said:


> Well, I can tell you that a *JAYHAWK* is a fictious animal that is the mascot of a college here in Kansas... It is said to be the combination of a blue jay and a sparrow hawk... And now a Jayhawker is a nickname for a native born Kansan.
> 
> Here is a picture of a Jayhawk.


Hello everybody. I am very upset about who started this bad news about me. I am an AU member and have been for years. I want out of pigeons as I have had them for over 40 years. I still want to see that 100.00 pigeon I bought on I-Pigeon and posted on Pigeons4sale.com I sold alot of my birds on pigeons4sale under the name Jhawk and was 18for18 and all positives. Check it out. I got so tired of emailing pigeons4sale and getting the vacation reply I posted a add that I wanted my money and they booted me. So then my wife set up an account using the name Tomoka check the feedback on it. Her and I had finally had enough and have moved to www.americanpigeonauctions.com using the name Tomoka. The man who runs that sight has been to my house and bought 1 of 6 lofts and a bird. I had over 1000 pigeons at one time so this sellout will take along time as I am not going to sell them for nothing just a fair price for both the buyer and the seller. R-Tune our deal is still on you show where I bought a pigeon from I-Pigeon for 100.00 and tried to sell it for 250.00 on Pigeons4sale and I will kiss your a?? and give you a week to draw a crowd. Let alone use the same picture.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Is your name by any chance "BUCK" ?


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

R-Tune said:


> when u buy something it becomes ur property so yes that is his bird now..He owns it cause he paid for it..
> When u say ur are having a sellout ..its the same thing as selling my pigeons and retiring.. getting rid of my pigeons.. so in reality when u are having a total sellout which u are getting rid of all ur pigeons or else it would never leave the loft then y buy more birds to sell within less then a week plus more then what u paid for it... Sorry to say but to me that is a con artist and a lair... but feel free to buy his pigeons.....


You quote his bird. How do you know I am a he and not a she. Is this person from another auction site who is mad because they lost me a seller and moved to a REAL auction site www.americanpigeonauctions.com


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> Is your name by any chance "BUCK" ?


No my name is Greg. The BUCK I have had dealings with scams people. That is why I use www.americanpigeonauctions.com And my user name is Tomoka on that site. Have a great day and remember be careful what you post and say on sites like this as I am a manager of a Parts Store for over 30 years but my wife is a lawyer.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

jhawk said:


> I have never bought a bird from I-pigeon and tried to sell it on pigeons4sale using the same picture. Further more the lot you have listed 1324693463 does not exist. If you can show where I did this I will kiss your A?? and give you a week to draw a crowd. Check out Jhawk feedback 18 for 18 positives on pigeons4sale I quit pigeons4sale as I got tired of begging for my money.


i was looking to buy the pigeon on ipigeon too but at the end of the auction u was the winning bidder. the winning bidders name was jhawk.. Then the following Monday or Tuesday i saw the same cbs pigeon and picture on auction on pigeons for sale claiming they are having a total loft sellout or it would never leave the loft and those are the exact words on the description on pigeons4sale.. The sellers name was also jhawk.. of course u are not gonna see the listing of 1234693463 and from i pigeon..cause its been almost 1 year so dont come and talk to me if i can show u maybe if u responded when the posting was up then u will see but im sure u are smarter then that but u made the mistake of using the same name as the seller and buyer maybe next time dont use the same name.. i do not need u to kiss my A.. Weather its a he or she , u are a parts manager, ur wife a lawyer .,or whatever i really dont care... I am just stating what i saw on both auctions and what i saw was the ending amount on i pigeon with the name jhawk as the winner and on pigeons4sale the seller name jhawk selling the same cbs pigeon..


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

jhawk said:


> No my name is Greg. The BUCK I have had dealings with scams people. That is why I use www.americanpigeonauctions.com And my user name is Tomoka on that site. Have a great day and remember be careful what you post and say on sites like this as I am a manager of a Parts Store for over 30 years but my wife is a lawyer.


Are you threatening me?


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> Are you threatening me?


You are the one posting negative stuff about me first. And you do not even know me only gossip. Am I threatening you? I do not do that . I did not post anything negative or bad about you. I am trying to clear this matter up. My wife keeps telling me to make sure and tell people that. Because some people look for any reason to file charges. So I tell that to alot of pigeon people only trying to give good advice. You took it wrong.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

i am the one who started this thread.. because of what i saw about 1 year ago..this was the posting date 20th December 2011, 09:31 PM and now it is jan 20 -2013,, in case u haven't noticed it yet...


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Greg, I dont know why you quoted my post it has nothing to do with you. Or anything really, I was just explaining what a jayhawk was to these out of state guys. We've met and I still have birds that I bought from you.


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*Jhawks*

Jayhawks are a mythical bird Wildcats like to eat lighten up folks.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

V-John said:


> Greg, I dont know why you quoted my post it has nothing to do with you. Or anything really, I was just explaining what a jayhawk was to these out of state guys. We've met and I still have birds that I bought from you.


I used yours because it had no negative to it and was using it to help get this mess cleared up and plus I liked the Jayhawk. I Thank You Alot for basically sticking up for me.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 23, 2012)

FallCreekFlyers said:


> Jayhawks are a mythical bird Wildcats like to eat lighten up folks.


All in good sportsmanship we will findout come Tuesday. Should be a good one. I look for K-State to win in Allen Field House West this year.


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*Jay hawks*

Time will tell. More talent no. Maybe able to ride the home court advantage. Then Weber could have another more meaningful public funeral.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

In this country,it is lawfull to buy a something,and sell it for more or less then what you paid for it.....Example:I bought a sportscard on E-Bay for $30.00,and and the REAL value of the card is $600.00...Now,if I want to sell it for $500.00,does that make me a bad person ?? If I buy a pigeon on line,and I paid 'Less" then what the pigeon is really worth,because of the background on the pedigree,and when the pigeon arrives here at my home,and I open the box,and handle the bird,I find out it is not "My Type" of pigeon,no matter how good it was bred...So Now,I want to sell it,and ask for more then what I paid,but the amount of $$ asked is what the pigeon is worth,why can`t I do that ??? Now,please don`t think that I have done this...Even though I think some folks can do this,and I don`t think it is wrong...I have RELEASED a pigeon that I have paid $500.00 for from CBS,and it flew away....In 4 years,it bred me nothing...I could have put it on IPigeon,and asked $250.00 for it,and probally would have gotten that money back from what I had paid for it...But I didn`t !!! I took it on the chin,and in my wallet...It didn`t do good for me,and that means,it wouldn`t do good for anyone else...But alot of people would not have done it my way....But selling it would have not been wrong either,as long as I didn`t ask $500 for the bird...Alamo


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I called Mary for my funds from some birds I sold and she said she doesnt have revcord of my auction.

this is a bunch of horse crap.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Just tell her the item #. She should be able to verify that the bird sold from that or if you have the email telling you it is OK to ship to the buyer that would even be better.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

Alamo said:


> In this country,it is lawfull to buy a something,and sell it for more or less then what you paid for it.....Example:I bought a sportscard on E-Bay for $30.00,and and the REAL value of the card is $600.00...Now,if I want to sell it for $500.00,does that make me a bad person ?? If I buy a pigeon on line,and I paid 'Less" then what the pigeon is really worth,because of the background on the pedigree,and when the pigeon arrives here at my home,and I open the box,and handle the bird,I find out it is not "My Type" of pigeon,no matter how good it was bred...So Now,I want to sell it,and ask for more then what I paid,but the amount of $$ asked is what the pigeon is worth,why can`t I do that ??? Now,please don`t think that I have done this...Even though I think some folks can do this,and I don`t think it is wrong...I have RELEASED a pigeon that I have paid $500.00 for from CBS,and it flew away....In 4 years,it bred me nothing...I could have put it on IPigeon,and asked $250.00 for it,and probally would have gotten that money back from what I had paid for it...But I didn`t !!! I took it on the chin,and in my wallet...It didn`t do good for me,and that means,it wouldn`t do good for anyone else...But alot of people would not have done it my way....But selling it would have not been wrong either,as long as I didn`t ask $500 for the bird...Alamo


I dont have a problem buying more then what the seller paid for..I have bought stuff like that many times..... but i do have a problem when it is more then what he paid for and says that its a loft sell out or else it will never leave the loft when the person just bought it and hasnt even had it for a week!!! that is where the prob lies... that is what i called a con artist... oh wells !!!! its not my prob.. i just wanted to aware people that its not a real loft sellout but buy and belive what ever floats ur boat...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

This is exactly why a person should just deal with reputable people, even if the price is higher!


----------

